# 1:32 or smaller



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Is 1:32 the scale of choice these days or to people still run the smaller ones like when I was a kid? (1:64 I think)


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

There is a mix of both HO and 1/32, there is even a small amout of 1/43. The biggest difference the way I see it is the detail that you get with 1/32, they are very accurate scale models in some cases. HO is nice but you loose a lot of the detail, It all depends on what your into, Also how much space you have...
Jim


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

It really comes down to your budget and available space. Some advantages of 1/32 scale are great product selection, highly detailed cars and the option to go digital (lane changing). Some advantages of HO scale are takes up less space and not as expensive as 1/32 scale.

Best regards,
Brian


----------

